# Roland GX-24 Driver Install Problem on Vista 64



## kmyck1

I just got my GX-24 cutter - the drivers that came with the disc will not install and the updated driver from the Roland site for Vista also will not load. I disabled the firewall, but still getting the following message every time I try to load the driver:

"Windows was unable to install your RolandGX-24

Windows could not find driver software for your device."


I've e-mailed Roland twice and phoned - I wound up having to leave a message on their horrible phone system. I've been waiting a year to be able to get this unit and it is critical to my business to get it operational. Can anyone please offer assistance?

I appreciate the help!!!

Kimberly


----------



## raise

Vista64 might be a real problem. Drivers for the 64bit versions of XP and Vista have often been slow in coming or perpetually in beta if they ever arrive. Even fully baked ones tend to be slower and more unstable.

Any chance you can switch to Vista or XP 32bit?

There are only performance gains to be had by dropping down unless you have some specific piece of 64bit software that requires Vista/XP 64.


----------



## kmyck1

Thanks - that's what I had suspected. I am really not impressed with the Roland support - or lack there of.

I appreciate your response.


----------



## mzmadmax

Kimberly,

I feel your pain. I had the same error message earlier this week installing on Vista 32 bit. It took me a bit of trial and error and patience, but I did finally get it working correctly.

Call me (pm sent) and I can walk you through a few things to try that _might _work for you. 

~Maxine


----------



## kmyck1

Thanks, Maxine! 

The problem is that Roland is not going to support Vista-64. They have been nonresponsive to my e-mails and calls. However, a gentleman that was in contact with tech support at Roland was told that they do not have a Vista-64 driver - nor do they plan to. They should clearly let people know this prior to us investing this amount of money. Everything I found when ordering stated "Vista compatible" - not "Only Vista-32 compatible." 

I do have a copy of Vista-32, but am unable to get it to load on my system because of driver issues. It's becoming increasingly frustrating.

Thank you again!
Kimberly


----------



## mzmadmax

kmyck1 said:


> The problem is that Roland is not going to support Vista-64. ... they do not have a Vista-64 driver - nor do they plan to.


Kimberly, thanks for sharing that information. 

By chance, do you know if 64 bit processors are not supported at all or is it only Vista 64? I don't see it mentioned in the cutter's product specification chart on the website or in the manual, although maybe it's somewhere else and I overlooked it.


----------



## prometheus

I have Vista HE and a Stika cutter. Technically it wasn't supposed to work. I sifted through their website and found the latest drivers and installed them and got it to work. I thought they supported the higher end Vistas, especially with the GX-24. Have you tried their forum as well? Roland User Forums - Forums I agree tho, that their could be a little more help on their end.


----------



## raise

The processor is not the problem, just the operating system. 64bit capable processors from AMD and Intel both support 32bit operating systems as well.

Many hardware vendors are not producing Vista64 or XP64 drivers due to a lack of market support. Manufacturers don't want to spend time and money on a driver for a small segment of the market but that same tech savvy market refuses to upgrade enmasse to take advantage of 64bit operating systems until they see better support for said OSes.

Chicken and egg conundrum.


----------



## raise

prometheus said:


> I have Vista HE and a Stika cutter. Technically it wasn't supposed to work. I sifted through their website and found the latest drivers and installed them and got it to work. I thought they supported the higher end Vistas, especially with the GX-24. Have you tried their forum as well? Roland User Forums - Forums I agree tho, that their could be a little more help on their end.


There should be little to no problem getting any of the Roland cutters to work on the 32bit version of Windows Vista or Windows XP. Unless your software is specifically marked as being Vista or XP 64, there should be little problem using the existing Vista/XP driver for your cutter.

For the record, I don't currently have Roland cutters in my possession (until later this month, thanks Josh and Imprintables.com!) but a driver problem is pretty much the same for all hardware. The issue for 64bit OSes has been around for quite a while and as I mentioned above more a chicken/egg problem than anything else.

Sucky part is that consumers take the brunt of that sit and wait approach.


----------



## mzmadmax

raise said:


> There should be little to no problem getting any of the Roland cutters to work on the 32bit version of Windows Vista or Windows XP.


The key word there is "should". 

The Roland GX-24 cutter and the CutStudio software can and does work on Vista 32 bit Home Edition version. However, I wouldn't describe my experience of getting it to work as "little to no problem". I don't know if the issue was with Vista or with the drivers, but it definitely took some trial and error to get it operational.


----------



## prometheus

According to Roland, they are grey about it working. I had read somewhere that Vista HE, is nothing more than reheated XP. So I think that is why it works.


----------



## mzmadmax

I'd much rather have the old cold XP!


----------



## raise

mzmadmax said:


> The key word there is "should".
> 
> The Roland GX-24 cutter and the CutStudio software can and does work on Vista 32 bit Home Edition version. However, I wouldn't describe my experience of getting it to work as "little to no problem". I don't know if the issue was with Vista or with the drivers, but it definitely took some trial and error to get it operational.



Agreed, its still a grey area of operation. Users for all sorts of hardware that does not have a specific Vista driver get mixed success using the Windows XP driver. While not validated as 100% compatible, it is possible for a well written or sufficiently compliant driver to written for XP and still used in Vista.


----------



## raise

prometheus said:


> According to Roland, they are grey about it working. I had read somewhere that Vista HE, is nothing more than reheated XP. So I think that is why it works.


All version of Vista are identical under the hood with the exception discussed earlier between the 32bit and 64bit versions.

The only difference in name and price are the features that have been activated or deactivated. From barebones to full featured:

Home Basic
Home Premium
Business/Enterprise
Ultimate

Major differences between Home Basic and Home Premium is access to the Aeroglass user interface.


----------



## kmyck1

The only solution would be downgrading from Vista-64 to Vista-32. There are a couple of downsides to this, though. Gateway was kind enough to let me know that if I downgrade the OS, they will void out my warranty on my two week old computer. Another issue I found when attempting to do this was that Vista-32 couldn't load my NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller driver, so it won't do a clean install. So I am stuck with looking at the GX-24 and starting to get very angry since it was supposedly "Vista" compatible - they should certainly be more specific as to only the 32-bit version. 

In my opinion - Roland support is horrible - no help what so ever. Good luck to anyone else with this same situation - I feel your pain!


----------



## COEDS

Wow , I'm sorry to hear of your situation, I must ask have you called your sales person for help. I would think Roland should be working on a fix for this issue. I will agree some of the techs are not real nice or helpful, but when you get the right person involved things can get done. Call your sales Rep and get them invoved. Let them know you need to get this working or you need to return it. I know they don't want to lose a sale. .... JB


----------



## raise

kmyck1 said:


> The only solution would be downgrading from Vista-64 to Vista-32. There are a couple of downsides to this, though. Gateway was kind enough to let me know that if I downgrade the OS, they will void out my warranty on my two week old computer. Another issue I found when attempting to do this was that Vista-32 couldn't load my NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller driver, so it won't do a clean install. So I am stuck with looking at the GX-24 and starting to get very angry since it was supposedly "Vista" compatible - they should certainly be more specific as to only the 32-bit version.
> 
> In my opinion - Roland support is horrible - no help what so ever. Good luck to anyone else with this same situation - I feel your pain!


Did you get a restore disc with your Gateway? If so, for $100 or less you can get basic backup software and a small external hard disk drive. If you need Gateway support, back up your computer (which you should do anyway if you are depending on it for your business) and do a quick restore to Vista 64. They will never know the difference. The only reason you should need to do this is if you suspect a hardware failure.

As for your nVidia SATA controller, you can get the SATA driver from nVidia's website and put it on a floppy disc to be copied over when installing Vista. I do find it odd that you have a problem here though since my 680i SATA raid controller is detected and installed by Vista 32 and I'm pretty sure even the newer 750i, 780i and 790i chipsets still use the same controller.

All said in done for a small amount of extra work, you can get installed, make use of your GX24 and still keep your warranty intact. You really should be doing a restorable backup no matter what. If your Gateway died or had a hiccup in performance, how would you recover?

Offhand though, if Gateway is giving you grief of my way or the highway on warranty, I'd return the computer before I returned the cutter. There are a ton of choices for computers at multiple price points and needs but only a small handful of cutter manufacturers that have been "vetted" by users.


----------



## kmyck1

Thanks for the assist. I did create a restore disc. I was told by Gateway that there was no 32-bit driver version for the nVidia SATA controller, this is the chipset: NVIDIA MCP73PV. I am going to go to the site again and see if I can find anything helpful.

Again, thanks - I really appreciate the help. I need to get this working.


----------



## martinwoods

COEDS said:


> Wow , I'm sorry to hear of your situation, I must ask have you called your sales person for help. I would think Roland should be working on a fix for this issue. I will agree some of the techs are not real nice or helpful, but when you get the right person involved things can get done. Call your sales Rep and get them invoved. Let them know you need to get this working or you need to return it. I know they don't want to lose a sale. .... JB


 
I agree with Jerry, if they said it was vista compatible they should take it back if it isn't. 
I did not realize there was a difference, I thought vista was vista and xp was xp. I learn something new everyday

I wish you luck because I know it's frustrating to get new equipment and not be able to use it.


----------



## mzmadmax

What I find really misleading is that there is a "Roland Software Windows Vista Compatibility List" downloadable on Roland's site. It lists the CutStudio software and the CAMM-1 driver as compatible with Vista *"both for 64 bit and 32 bit."* Their words, not mine.

http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/roland_software_windows_vista.pdf

Isn't the CAMM-1 driver the one used for the GX-24? If so, how do you sell the equipment as such and then turn around and say no, we don't support 64 bit and have no plans to do so?

I'd suggest calling Roland again. It has been my experience that the answers to questions differ depending on who you talk to there.


----------



## kmyck1

I would simply return it - if that were an option, but this unit is crucial to two business that I am starting/started that I have an enormous amount of money riding on. I am waiting to hear back from the company that I purchased the unit from.

Thanks!


----------



## raise

mzmadmax said:


> What I find really misleading is that there is a "Roland Software Windows Vista Compatibility List" downloadable on Roland's site. It lists the CutStudio software and the CAMM-1 driver as compatible with Vista *"both for 64 bit and 32 bit."* Their words, not mine.
> 
> http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/roland_software_windows_vista.pdf
> 
> Isn't the CAMM-1 driver the one used for the GX-24? If so, how do you sell the equipment as such and then turn around and say no, we don't support 64 bit and have no plans to do so?
> 
> I'd suggest calling Roland again. It has been my experience that the answers to questions differ depending on who you talk to there.



Not to really defend Roland but more to clear up how this miscomm might have happened. The document you have linked is date with a tentative flag for 1/22/07, the actual Vista driver released for the GX-24 is dated 10/1/07. Between the two dates, Roland might have just found that getting 64bit compatibility was just not feasible and then did not take down the road map they had previously posted.

I'm not saying Roland is right for leaving up misleading information, but I think it is more an issue of outdated information vs. actual maliciousness.


----------



## raise

kmyck1 said:


> I would simply return it - if that were an option, but this unit is crucial to two business that I am starting/started that I have an enormous amount of money riding on. I am waiting to hear back from the company that I purchased the unit from.
> 
> Thanks!



If you biggest problem is that your Gateway is unforgiving of running Windows XP or Vista 32, then I honestly think the best solution you have is to change computers. Whether it is loss of your warranty status or straight up hardware incompatibility, not being able to easily choose between your preferred operating systems is cause enough to drop the model/vendor of computer.

Running in 64bit just doesn't give enough benefits to outweigh the downsides. You will consistently have drivers issues with all hardware you look at purchasing for the foreseeable future and possible life of your new PC. Manufacturers just don't see the value of providing 64bit drivers at the moment and that means early adopters are going to get beat about the head with headaches. The same problems cropped up with XP 64bit so it is not lik this is a new issue to the companies/players involved.

Just trying to give you an alternative solution that doesn't involved fighting with a company that can't keep its documents up to date. You could walk out of a Best Buy or Circuit City in a matter of hours with a new computer and have it setup before Roland even responds back to you again via email. At the same time you could start the return process for your Gateway so you had minimal cash tie up with minimal transitional downtime.


----------



## mzmadmax

Raise, I'm certainly not saying it was maliciousness. But what I am saying is that when purchasing equipment, sometimes all the consumer has to go on is the information provided by the manufacturer. And that is the information that is provided in their support section. So it can certainly lead a consumer astray.


----------



## raise

mzmadmax said:


> Raise, I'm certainly not saying it was maliciousness. But what I am saying is that when purchasing equipment, sometimes all the consumer has to go on is the information provided by the manufacturer. And that is the information that is provided in their support section. So it can certainly lead a consumer astray.



And I'm agreeing with you that it is definitely misleading and a bad show on Roland's part but further digging into the support documents and files shows exactly where Roland stands with regards to this issue.

The roadmap is tentative in any case. They may well provide 64bit support in the future but as far as the doc says; support is planned but no release date is listed.


----------



## kmyck1

The Roland GX-24 is the only issue I have with the computer system. 

Quite frankly, I agree wholeheartedly with Maxine. They stated that the unit was compatible - and should have been very clear that it wasn't. Had I known, I would have purchased a system running Vista-32 prior. Roland should clearly state where they stand up front and have their distributors do the same.

In lieu of getting another new computer, I would rather find another cutter from another manufacturer.

Thanks all for the assistance - but I think returning the Roland GX-24 is the way to go.


----------



## mzmadmax

I've asked Dana Curtis, Roland's Eastern Regional Channel Sales Manager, and a member of this forum, to chime in on the subject so that we might all know whether or not the cutter is compatible with 64 bit Vista, and if not, whether or not there are any plans for it to be so in the future.

Hopefully, he will be willing to provide Roland's position on the compatibility issue.


----------



## mzmadmax

Kimberly, have you found another cutter that will work with your system?


----------



## raise

mzmadmax said:


> Kimberly, have you found another cutter that will work with your system?


I was wondering what kind of support was out there for 64bit OSes and went to check on US Cutter and Graphtec.

Both only support 32bit XP and Vista. I couldn't find a distinct statement (the searches and information groupings were weak on both sites) but I did find the plotter/printer/cutter driver for their most popular models. All of them had a single driver install for Windows 2000, Windows XP, and finally Vista. The first OS is definitely not 64bit nor was it offered in a 64bit flavor. This indicates a all in one driver for Microsoft's 32bit systems.


----------



## mzmadmax

Just an FYI update... I did get a prompt response from Dana at Roland. He has forwarded the information request to the new Product Manager, Rick Rivera.


----------



## prometheus

Here's an option,what about buying a used computer that is running XP? You might be able to find one cheap that is a decent unit that you use simply for the gx-24. I bought a cheap laptop to run my stika unit.


----------



## COEDS

I agree with Robert. I would just get a xp machine( lap top ) so it would be porable to take to events if I wanted. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx

Welcome to the world of 64 bit software. That's why XP 64 bit never took off and why Vista 64 bit won't ever take off.


----------



## RolandASDRick

Unfortunately, the posting on the Roland site was prior to the release of Vista and had a typo listed in it and is in the process of being removed. Also, I've done some searching and found that the 2 most popular vector based programs out (AI CS3 and CorelDrawX4 do not offer 64 bit editions of their software) which means that you're not able to take full advantage of the 64 bit OS. Most 32 bit software will run in 32 bit mode on a 64 bit OS, but drivers have to be completely re-written in order to take full advantage and unfortunately (my personal opinion) I think the demand is not high enough to warrant it at this time by most if not all manufacturers. Once the Major players start producing 64 bit software to take advantage of the 64 bit OS, I'm sure the drivers will follow. This takes me back to the transitions between NT 3.x and NT4.0 and even as recently as the XP to Vista transition. Roland R&D is looking into drivers for the 64 bit Vista OS, but no definately schedule has been set. Also, as a side note, none of the other competitor cutter products support the 64 bit OS either.
http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/roland_software_windows_vista.pdf


----------



## kmyck1

I have Corel X4 and it is compatible with Vista-64. Personally speaking after my experience with Roland and their tech support - I'd rather take my chances dealing with another company 64-bit or not.


----------



## RolandASDRick

As I stated the software will load like CutStudio, Corel, AI, FlexiSign, Signlab, etc..., but will only run in 32 bit mode and not take full advantage of the 64 bit OS for which you purchased the PC for (this is what I assume from your postings). Drivers are entirely a different issue and cannot simply be recompiled or a DLL added to make it compatible. They have to be rewritten from the ground up in order to support the 64 bit OS and processor power. I regret the inconvenience that you've encountered and would recommend that you contact the dealer for a return on the unit and wish you good luck in your search for a 64 bit supported cutter.


----------



## theflowerboxx

I'm still trying to figure out why Gateway would release a system that is 64 bit only to consumers. Did you purchase this at a store or online?


----------



## raise

theflowerboxx said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Gateway would release a system that is 64 bit only to consumers. Did you purchase this at a store or online?


I know the OP is frustrated at Roland but I'm along the same path as you regarding Gateway. For them to sell a 64bit OS then not allow any kind of downgrade without warranty revocation, that just annoys me. Consumers may not know what they are getting into but a PC OEM sure does.

I don't think there is a true hardware issue with running 64bit, as in there is some piece of hardware that only has 64bit drivers. That being said, if Gateway is not going to support anything but Vista64 on that model, they probably didn't make the 32bit driver easy to find and reconcile. Hearsay simply because I don't know the Gateway model number.


----------



## COEDS

I think the issue needs to resolved. I feel bad for anyone who spends money and doesn't get satisfaction. i think from the sounds of things Roland is willing to get the sales agent to take the machine back for a refund.I would call gateway and blast them for their part of this issue too. .... JB


----------



## kmyck1

theflowerboxx said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Gateway would release a system that is 64 bit only to consumers. Did you purchase this at a store or online?


The Gateway unit was purchased online - Newegg. They did not state in the description that the unit shipped with Vista-64 edition - only that it shipped with Windows Vista Home Premium - other units listed clearly state Vista-64. Their customer service contact isn't willing to acknowledge that they are misleading customers by not stating it ships Vista-64. I did send the gentelman a direct copy of what Gateway states about the system - specifically that they do list SP-1 Windows Home Premium 64-bit. What I am basically getting is a company that does not want to issue an RMA number to exchange the computer for one that is running Vista-32.

So I've been getting the run around on both sides - from the computer dealer and the plotter-cutter company. So there isn't much else to do at this point - except hope that Roland steps up and gets a 64-bit driver out there - as I have encountered several people on other forums with this same situation - so I am not alone. 

THANK ALL OF YOU!!! I really appreciate all of the help and time you took to respond!


----------



## theflowerboxx

kmyck1 please post a link to the system you bought from newegg.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Nevermind I see which one it was from your comments there. Newegg.com - Gateway GT5678 Core 2 Quad Q6600(2.40GHz) 4GB DDR2 750GB ATI Radeon HD 2400XT Windows Vista Home Premium - Desktop PCs


----------



## theflowerboxx

I found this doing a quick google search to try and help you out. Maybe try downloading one of these files posted and see if you can install vista 32 bit with these. 18.07 Vista/XP NF driver packs with 10.3.0.16 IDE WHQL


----------



## mzmadmax

Rick, 

I just want to say thank you for taking time to post and clarify the conflicting information regarding the 64-bit compatibility. 

Oh, and 
:welcome:


----------



## kpk703

Don't wait for an x64 driver for the GX-24...it ain't coming. According to a product manager at Roland, if we get 500 calls a day about bugs in the 32-bit driver and 2 calls about the lack of an x64 driver, guess who gets the attention. He said that they were promised by Microsoft that the x64 operating system driver manager would thunk down to 32 bit as long as 64 bit kernel features were not utilized. Roland, like about 10,000 other companies were taken in by Microsoft in order to get Vista drivers for devices into the marketplace as soon as possible, followed by the standard Microsoft whoops...my bad statement. The CAD biggies, MasterCAM and Solidworks were evidently given the truth and wrote side-by-side 32/64 bit drivers from the start for Vista and even they had to delay deployment of 64 bit drivers for more than a year. Don't be too upset with Roland, their tentative report on support was written based on information provided by God, uh, SkyNet, uh, Microsoft. It's not like Bill Gates will have a hard time buying laptops for kids in Guyana with an additional 2 billion dollars. Microsoft -- the only company that makes record profits from their screw ups. I'm sure all this'll be taken care of in service pack 2 or 3...just in time for the next buggy operating system to come out of Redmond, WA. Hooray! Hang on to your XP machines...glad I did.


----------



## miktoxic

maybe people will start lokking at apple computers in a new light. never have problems like that.


----------



## blandedtshirts

Apologies if this has been stated before: I use a double boot PC, with both 64bit and 32bit versions of Vista. The upside is that the 32bit boot has nothing other than Cutstudio and Illustrator loaded, with no link to the net so it boots mega fast. Expensive but it works for me


----------



## gspotstudio

kpk703 said:


> Don't wait for an x64 driver for the GX-24...it ain't coming. According to a product manager at Roland, if we get 500 calls a day about bugs in the 32-bit driver and 2 calls about the lack of an x64 driver, guess who gets the attention. He said that they were promised by Microsoft that the x64 operating system driver manager would thunk down to 32 bit as long as 64 bit kernel features were not utilized. Roland, like about 10,000 other companies were taken in by Microsoft in order to get Vista drivers for devices into the marketplace as soon as possible, followed by the standard Microsoft whoops...my bad statement. The CAD biggies, MasterCAM and Solidworks were evidently given the truth and wrote side-by-side 32/64 bit drivers from the start for Vista and even they had to delay deployment of 64 bit drivers for more than a year. Don't be too upset with Roland, their tentative report on support was written based on information provided by God, uh, SkyNet, uh, Microsoft. It's not like Bill Gates will have a hard time buying laptops for kids in Guyana with an additional 2 billion dollars. Microsoft -- the only company that makes record profits from their screw ups. I'm sure all this'll be taken care of in service pack 2 or 3...just in time for the next buggy operating system to come out of Redmond, WA. Hooray! Hang on to your XP machines...glad I did.


Thank you Ken for pointing out the real culprit of this problem. Microsoft. I truly feel bad for everyone who rushed out to get Vista or Vista-64 with the promises that it would be the next greatest thing. How quickly we forget the problems with Windows Me and the early problems with XP. When dealing with Microsoft it's always a good idea to wait a few generations before upgrading the OS. Unfortunately MS is being retarded by stopping the sale of Windows XP and forcing consumers to buy new machines with Vista, although it is still possible to buy XP machines. My advice, ditch Vista all together.


----------



## RolandASDRick

T-Shirt Forum users who read this thread. Roland is working on a 64 bit driver for the GX-24 whihc Roland hopes should be available early next year. Although a set date has not been set, Roland IS working on a driver to release.


----------



## kpk703

RolandASDRick said:


> T-Shirt Forum users who read this thread. Roland is working on a 64 bit driver for the GX-24 whihc Roland hopes should be available early next year. Although a set date has not been set, Roland IS working on a driver to release.


Thanks for the info...just hope they get it out before Windows Zeta comes out with a 128-bit operating system and we get to start all over!


----------



## monkeypuke

This is just great! Wish I would have read this before I bought a 64 bit laptop to run my gx24. Arrrg. You know best buy has almost all 64 bit laptops with vista home premium. I bought a laptop to run my cutter and can't load the drivers either.. Has anyone loaded cs3 on a 64 bit? If thats not gonna work I'll probably take the laptop back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kmyck1

monkeypuke said:


> This is just great! Wish I would have read this before I bought a 64 bit laptop to run my gx24. Arrrg. You know best buy has almost all 64 bit laptops with vista home premium. I bought a laptop to run my cutter and can't load the drivers either.. Has anyone loaded cs3 on a 64 bit? If thats not gonna work I'll probably take the laptop back. Thanks for the info.


Ray -

I wound up having to install Vista-32 to run the GX-24 on my system - which I found on the system install disc that came with the computer (it had both Vista 64-bit & 32-bit). It was a major pain having to reload all the software, but when all was said and done it worked. 

I am running 64-bit on my laptop and yes, CS3 works fine on it. Hopefully they'll have the 64-bit driver for the Roland out before you have to resort to installing Vista-32 on your laptop.

Best wishes,
Kimberly


----------



## monkeypuke

Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## kmyck1

monkeypuke said:


> Thanks Kimberly!


You are entirely welcome, Ray! 

TTFN,
Kimberly


----------



## ashamutt

.....I know that the "GRAPHTEC" 64-bit driver will be "available summer of 2009"(in a few months)...so I suppose that the Roland 64-driver will be available sooner??? Since Roland _is_ the most popular cutter!  
(just for software's sake....I wish I would have purchased a Roland!!!)


----------



## lfalsetto

Any word on the update for Vista 64?


----------



## conde tech

Kimberly,

Give Doug a call here at Conde. He maybe able to help you. You can reach him at 800-826-6332 ext. 204.


----------



## Natitown

We bought a new computer that has Vista. It wouldn't work with any of my programs.  So, we bought another internal drive and loaded it with the XP. Now it runs both Vista & XP.


----------



## monkeypuke

Hi all,
I just got this info from the roland user forum today.
Roland has just finished up putting together a Beta Testing program for the Vista 64 Bit drivers for the following machines. 
GX-24 / GX-300 / GX-400 /GX-500 
Currently these are the initial drivers to be offered for testing & release. There are no plans to support legacy (CM/CX/SX/STX) cutter models in Vista 64 Bit. If you want to be part of the Beta program, please contact techncial support in order to get a copy of Roland's NDA form to be filled out prior to receiving the driver.


----------



## RolandASDRick

monkeypuke said:


> Hi all,
> I just got this info from the roland user forum today.
> Roland has just finished up putting together a Beta Testing program for the Vista 64 Bit drivers for the following machines.
> GX-24 / GX-300 / GX-400 /GX-500
> Currently these are the initial drivers to be offered for testing & release. There are no plans to support legacy (CM/CX/SX/STX) cutter models in Vista 64 Bit. If you want to be part of the Beta program, please contact techncial support in order to get a copy of Roland's NDA form to be filled out prior to receiving the driver.


You must also be a registered user to be part of the Beta program.


----------



## Tizz

Great to hear about the vista 64bit driver. Will be purchasing a GX-24 soon. 
I skipped all the way through to the end page and didn't get to read thru 3, but has anyone tried to start the 64bit vista os with the driver unsigned? This has helped me installing some (not all) drivers on my 64bit.


----------



## blandedtshirts

Hi Tizz - yes I tried to just install the driver unsigned but alas I might just have tried installing blue sky for all the good it did!
I've just emailed the UK support department to see about getting hold of the beta 64 bit driver. We can only hope 
Paul


----------



## blandedtshirts

I've just spoken to direct with Roland Tech Support here in the UK. They advise me that they have *no* information regarding a 64-bit driver for the GX 24 - nor have they heard of *any* beta programme from the software manufacturers. The guy I spoke with did say he would make further queries, just in case they hadn't been informed. 
Sorry to be the bearer of rotten news :-( I guess I'll have to stick with dual boot. I wonder if something might appear for Windows7?


----------



## 8th Day

RolandASDRick said:


> You must also be a registered user to be part of the Beta program.


Where do we go to get a copy of the beta driver? I've signed into the Roland User Forums and do not see where to sign up to be included in the beta.

I have been running my GX-24 on an old xp PC for the last two years waiting for this driver. It has really been a pain having to transfer files from my good design PCs (running Vista 64) whenever I need to run the cutter. Any help or an update as to when this driver is expected to release would be really appreciated.


----------



## monkeypuke

Try to email Dana, this is who I got the info from [email protected] 

Ray


----------



## lfalsetto

I installed it went in flawlessly so far no problems.


----------



## kmyck1

I was told last month from Roland Tech Support that the 64-Vista Beta driver program was not longer open. Is there a way to get a copy of the 64-Vista beta driver? I would love to get it.

Thanks,
Kimberly


----------



## lfalsetto

Kimberly,

I think they were talking about the beta version. I had to sign a disclosure agreement so I don't see any way for release unless you contact Dana who is the contact person I have for the beta release. Her email is on this thread.


----------



## kmyck1

This is the response I received from Dana at Roland:

"Hello Kimberly,

The 64 bit driver beta program is closed and will be ending shortly. After which I will submit a report to our parent company in Japan. They will then issue a release date for the final driver, which will be posted on our website.

Please check our website from time to time for the driver. I will also make an announcement on our user forum as well as the t-shirt forum.

-Dana"

So basically we are out of luck until they actually post the driver on their site. Bummer as she does not state when that will be. I wish that I had known about the beta program earlier, as I found out about it on this site in late March and was told then that the beta program was already closed.

TTFN,
Kimberly


----------



## dcurtisroland

kmyck1 said:


> This is the response I received from Dana at Roland:
> 
> "Hello Kimberly,
> 
> The 64 bit driver beta program is closed and will be ending shortly. After which I will submit a report to our parent company in Japan. They will then issue a release date for the final driver, which will be posted on our website.
> 
> Please check our website from time to time for the driver. I will also make an announcement on our user forum as well as the t-shirt forum.
> 
> -Dana"
> 
> So basically we are out of luck until they actually post the driver on their site. Bummer as she does not state when that will be. I wish that I had known about the beta program earlier, as I found out about it on this site in late March and was told then that the beta program was already closed.
> 
> TTFN,
> Kimberly


Hi Everybody,
I appreciate your frustration with the situation(by the way, I'm a He). The trouble with a 64 bit driver is that there is no 64 bit design software to test it with. Therefore we cannot be sure that it really works as it is supposed to. We had the same problem when Windows 32 was released after the 16 bit version of Windows 95. Because of this, our parent company will not release a public version of the driver. The beta program will close shortly, as I stated above, and I will submit a report to Roland DG Japan. When they have evaluated it and are comfortable releasing a driver, we will notify as many sources as we can to spread the word. This is the only news I can give, because I honestly don't know. As soon as we know, so will the forum. 

I ask your patience with this process because it is necessary to provide the kind of quality you expect from Roland.

-Dana


----------



## 8th Day

Would it be possible to get a copy of the beta drivers with full knowledge that they are beta drivers (absolving you from all responsibility should something not work correctly)?

I'm not worried about them not meshing with some future program, but need the cutter to work with the system I currently use. I really do not want to wait for Adobe to release a CS5 64bit Illustrator just so Roland can test it's drivers. 

At this rate, I'll be looking at replacing the cutter before I ever get proper drivers for it. 

I apologize if this comes off harshly, but after 2 years of work-arounds I feel I have been more than patient with Roland about this driver issue.


----------



## R1Lover

I agree, if there is no driver in the next few days then I will be forced to buy another cutter that supports 64 bit, 64 bit is the current and future of computers, I'm not sure why Roland is so far behind the ball here?


Please give us the beta driver for use.


----------



## dcurtisroland

R1Lover said:


> I agree, if there is no driver in the next few days then I will be forced to buy another cutter that supports 64 bit, 64 bit is the current and future of computers, I'm not sure why Roland is so far behind the ball here?
> 
> 
> Please give us the beta driver for use.


No offense taken. I understand your frustration. I wish you luck finding a cutter that supports 64 bit. I haven't found one yet.

-Dana


----------



## lfalsetto

Dana,
I know your hands are tied, is there anyway the beta version can be "let out"? I have been looking at buying a VP 330 but have decided to pull back because the driver situation has me worried, now with Windows 7 in Beta and to be released soon it really causes me grief.


----------



## dcurtisroland

lfalsetto said:


> Dana,
> I know your hands are tied, is there anyway the beta version can be "let out"? I have been looking at buying a VP 330 but have decided to pull back because the driver situation has me worried, now with Windows 7 in Beta and to be released soon it really causes me grief.


Hi Larry,
the VP-300 isn't USB so you won't have any problems. The only devices that won't be able to run on 64 bit are low end devices that require a physical port assignment. Ethernet runs off an IP address and Versaworks runs in a 64 bit environment without any problems.

-Dana


----------



## ashamutt

dcurtisroland said:


> I wish you luck finding a cutter that supports 64 bit. I haven't found one yet.-Dana


Here is what the Graphtec web site states... "64 bit Windows Vista Drivers Available *Summer 2009*
_You will only need the 64 bit driver if using CorelDraw© or Illustrator© with 
Cutting Master 2 on a 64-bit Windows system_ "

Maybe Graphtec would be a better choice for now......???


Also.... a question for you Dana.....

Does this "_64bit_" dilemma apply to the Versacamm as well????


----------



## ashamutt

Dana... never mind about the "versacamm" question...I just read your response.


----------



## lfalsetto

Thanks Dana,
didn't know about the 10/100 device

Larry


----------



## kmyck1

ashamutt said:


> Here is what the Graphtec web site states... "64 bit Windows Vista Drivers Available *Summer 2009*
> _You will only need the 64 bit driver if using CorelDraw© or Illustrator© with
> Cutting Master 2 on a 64-bit Windows system_ "
> 
> Maybe Graphtec would be a better choice for now......???
> 
> 
> Also.... a question for you Dana.....
> 
> Does this "_64bit_" dilemma apply to the Versacamm as well????


I would probably have gone that route myself had I known what I know now. After converting my Vista-64 to a Vista-32, it hasn't run the way that it should. I've decided to reinstall Vista-64 back on it in the next month or so. If I have to I'll just sell the Roland and go with the Graphtec. I don't want to mess with a split drive or piggybacking drives. 

TTFN,
Kimberly


----------



## [email protected]

Hello,

I wouldn't trade in a Roland for a Graphtec if I were you! Graphtec has already pushed back their delivery date of the 64 bit driver once or twice. They have also cut their staff due to the economy and I wouldn't be surprised if the date gets pushed back further. Even though Roland hasn't said anything about it, I am sure they will come up with a solution in the near future also.

You would be much better off ordering a new inexpensive PC from Dell and have it configured with the 32 bit operating system.

Best regards,


----------



## ashamutt

...yes.....you are correct.

I called Graphtec the other day to see when the 64bit D would be ready....he told me "MAYBE" by the END of summer.
And he stressed the word "maybe".

My PC runs XP .....and my 17" laptop runs 32bit Vista....so my Graphtec works just fine!...for now. 
BUT.... I really need to purchase a new 300-500GB comp soon....and cannot because of the 64bit problem!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Hello,

If all you need is more storage space, just pickup an external hard drive. I use 2 of them for backing up photos (I'm a photography buff). They will work with any kind of system...PC or Macs.

Best regards,


----------



## gothicaleigh

8th Day said:


> Would it be possible to get a copy of the beta drivers with full knowledge that they are beta drivers (absolving you from all responsibility should something not work correctly)?
> 
> I'm not worried about them not meshing with some future program, but need the cutter to work with the system I currently use. I really do not want to wait for Adobe to release a CS5 64bit Illustrator just so Roland can test it's drivers.


*bump*

This just isn't an issue focusing on what software may run in 64bit either...

Due to RAM limitations of 32 bit operating systems, which Vista sets aside a sizable chunk of to run itself, almost all new processors being 64bit, and the amount of RAM required to smoothly run most graphics programs with even a modest amount of detail or multiple layers, a designer would be crazy to handicap their machine by installing Vista32.

Vista 64 has been out for over 2 years and now comes standard on most serious PC builds. Not having a driver in 2007 for a new or current machine would have been excusable. To not have one ready for your current model a full quarter into 2009 though? That is simply embarrassing.

My guess as to why they have not released a driver? They don't intend to. A new model will be released which works the way it should and everyone will be expected to upgrade because they no longer support the one we have.


----------



## lfalsetto

Right now I wonder what is going to happen when Windows 7 is released. I was just put on the pre release list, I am thinking of getting it to see what it will or will not do. The Beta looked really good.


----------



## ashamutt

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> If all you need is more storage space, just pickup an external hard drive. I use 2 of them for backing up photos (I'm a photography buff). They will work with any kind of system...PC or Macs.
> 
> Best regards,


Well, I do have a 500GB external HD already.....I use it to back up all of my images and other files.........but ....I am spoiled(thanks to my great hubby ) and I want the hard drive to be _IN_ my comp/laptop so as to always have it with me!!! 

The ram ,on both my laptop and PC, is 2....everything seems to run fine graphically speaking(on PS CS3 at least), lol, ...I am NOT a PC gamer so I do not need my hubby’s comp yet! (4ram)
My XP & 32 bit Vista work just fine for now.... so, I do think that I will stick with them and "suffer" with relying on the _external_ hard drive for now.


----------



## gothicaleigh

ashamutt said:


> Well, I do have a 500GB external HD already.....I use it to back up all of my images and other files.........but ....I am spoiled(thanks to my great hubby ) and I want the hard drive to be _IN_ my comp/laptop so as to always have it with me!!!


Swapping internal drives isn't difficult either.



ashamutt said:


> The ram ,on both my laptop and PC, is 2....everything seems to run fine graphically speaking(on PS CS3 at least), lol, ...I am NOT a PC gamer so I do not need my hubby’s comp yet! (4ram)
> My XP & 32 bit Vista work just fine for now.... so, I do think that I will stick with them and "suffer" with relying on the _external_ hard drive for now.


The 6gb in my notebook will sometimes bottleneck my quad core processor when rendering in C4D. My XP machine running 4gb (meaning less than 3.12gb, once you figured in videoRAM, was being utilized by the 32bit operating system) would consistently hit a wall with both photoshop and flexisign open.


----------



## dcurtisroland

gothicaleigh said:


> *bump*
> 
> This just isn't an issue focusing on what software may run in 64bit either...
> 
> My guess as to why they have not released a driver? They don't intend to. A new model will be released which works the way it should and everyone will be expected to upgrade because they no longer support the one we have.


Caleigh,
You bring up a good point. It could be the reasoning behind others, not Roland. All CAMM-1 devices currently supported for Vista will all be supported once a 64 bit driver is finalized. We're very well known to support older devices even after updated technology is released. 

WE WILL SUPPORT GX, CX, and CM models with a 64 bit driver for Vista, and Windows 7. There will be no upgrades necessary. All we ask is a little patience while we try to finalize a driver that we feel confident releasing to the public.

-Dana


----------



## majesticmind

kmyck1 said:


> Thanks, Maxine!
> 
> The problem is that Roland is not going to support Vista-64. They have been nonresponsive to my e-mails and calls. However, a gentleman that was in contact with tech support at Roland was told that they do not have a Vista-64 driver - nor do they plan to. They should clearly let people know this prior to us investing this amount of money. Everything I found when ordering stated "Vista compatible" - not "Only Vista-32 compatible."
> 
> I do have a copy of Vista-32, but am unable to get it to load on my system because of driver issues. It's becoming increasingly frustrating.
> 
> Thank you again!
> Kimberly


I have been looking for info on these and the info that 64 bit is not supported is everywhere.


----------



## dcurtisroland

On June 22nd we will post the Beta driver for GX cutters on our website. It is designed for these operating systems:
- Vista 64 Home Premium and Business
- XP 64 Professional

This is beta version 0.91 of the GX driver and is still in Beta, so it is out of warranty. It has been successfully tested to work with CutStudio, CorelDRAW X4, Adobe Illustrator CS4 and Versaworks. 

We expect a First Official Release after Windows 7 debuts so we can test 64 bit versions of Illustrator and CorelDRAW. This is the same driver used in the beta program, so those who were part of the program can chime in on how well its working for them.

-Dana


----------



## kmyck1

Thank you so very much, Dana, for letting us know about this! I know I speak for many when I say this!

TTFN,
Kimberly


----------



## stp24core

Does anyone know where this beta driver can be found on the Roland website? Maybe it hasn't been posted yet as it's only 8am CST on 6/22 at the time of this post?

Dana...would it be possible for you to post a link here that would take us directly to this driver download page? Thank you in advance!


----------



## kmyck1

I am not seeing it anywhere on their site either.....


----------



## dcurtisroland

stp24core said:


> Does anyone know where this beta driver can be found on the Roland website? Maybe it hasn't been posted yet as it's only 8am CST on 6/22 at the time of this post?
> 
> Dana...would it be possible for you to post a link here that would take us directly to this driver download page? Thank you in advance!


I'll post it as soon as I can. Until I can get it on the american website, try here:

Roland DG Corporation 

-Dana


----------



## kmyck1

dcurtisroland said:


> I'll post it as soon as I can. Until I can get it on the american website, try here:
> 
> Roland DG Corporation
> 
> -Dana


You rock, Dana!!!! WooHoo!!!! Thanks!!!

TTFN,
Kimberly


----------



## stp24core

dcurtisroland said:


> I'll post it as soon as I can. Until I can get it on the american website, try here:
> 
> Roland DG Corporation
> 
> -Dana


I'm so happy! Thank you very much, Dana.


----------



## sparks

http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx


----------



## 4WD WOG

so has any one had success with this yet? i just bought a brand new system with 64bit vista, wasnt aware of this driver problem until i went to install it the other night. will try installing it this afternoon, hopefully it works...


----------



## Jamey

I don't have a GX24...but I do have a Vista 64 Bit system and hate it. I'm having problems with Flexi and CoCut Pro also. 

This version of Windows blows. This new HP s going back...and I'm getting *this one.*


----------



## sparks

If you use the link from Rolands Website, you shouldn't have a problem. I have it installed on my HP 64, no problems.


----------



## sparks

Jamey said:


> I don't have a GX24...but I do have a Vista 64 Bit system and hate it. I'm having problems with Flexi and CoCut Pro also.
> 
> This version of Windows blows. This new HP s going back...and I'm getting *this one.*


 
The Vista operating system is the real problem. Microsoft will be introducing a new system next year, i believe it's windows 7. Hopefully that will resolve so many of these issues.


----------



## Jamey

I've played with Windows 7 on one of my desktops and on one of my laptops. I'm not impressed with it. I just found the laptop I mentioned above at Best buy Business website for *$100 cheaper*. I'm going to Bust Buy today to order it.

With 32-Bit Windows XP Pro...I know I'm good.


----------



## 4WD WOG

sparks said:


> If you use the link from Rolands Website, you shouldn't have a problem. I have it installed on my HP 64, no problems.


can you please send me the link, nothing seems to be working for me, i installed the driver from the normal roland cd unaware of 64 bit, ever since then also after deleting drivers and the gx24 from my system every time i turn the cutter on and push locate and install driver it automatically installs a driver that doesnt exist, i cant stop it or choose the driver to install...

im pretty sure i have the right driver but cant get it to work...

Please Help!!!


----------



## mycraftytoys

I got it to work today and am so excited I can use my vista 64 computer and now it won't crash all the time. Lisa


----------



## thrivers

i have roland gx24, i have dell windows 7. i'm having problem downloading roland driver. i don't see the things that you instructed from your advice in the forum,like update driver tab in GENERAL in properties,etc..it don't show up or you can't click on it.
i have a project right now and can't work.
thanks!!


----------



## Nick Horvath

Driver Link:  //


----------



## thrivers

thank you very much nick! luckily, a friend of mine helped me download it.





Nick Horvath said:


> Driver Link:  //


----------

